
40 Highest Fiber foods ranked by Fiber density per calorie - pascalxus
https://kale.world/40-highest-fiber-foods/
======
maxxxxx
I hate it when food gets reduced to a single number. What is this list good
for if you want to eat a balanced diet?

~~~
Maven911
True its just one metric of many but there are cases where it is important,
such as certain diseases like diverticulitis where fiber matters a lot.

------
hughdbrown
This doesn't seem right: celery has 20g of fiber per 200 calories? Google
estimates a 40g stalk of celery as having 6 calories, so we are talking about
1.333kg to get 20g of fiber. That means it is only 1.5% fiber by weight.
Anyone think that is off?

~~~
Someone
Celery is 95% water, so that 1.5% is 30% of the rest.

Also,
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celery#Nutrition](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celery#Nutrition)
agrees, saying it has 1.6% fiber.

------
Yaa101
According their list, Beet Green is a very versatile fiber holding
vegetable... lol. Coming in 3rd place with 34 grams and in 13th place with 21
grams.

